

Indigenous imprisonment in Australia - jtblin
http://www.buzzfeed.com/allanclarke/indigenous-imprisonment-in-australia

======
JoeAltmaier
Sad state of affairs. Take care not to confuse correlation with causation.
There have to be many confounding variables e.g. economics, education.

